# Calling all owners of the Rigid spindle sander



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey guys! Thanks to Santa, I now own the Rigid spindle sander. I know some of you guys also received one for Xmas, and I'm sure there are guys that already owned the unit. I was just wondering if anyone had any advice, tips etc. on this sander. I broke it out of the box yesterday and so far I really like it! One quirky thing though, a couple times I flipped the power switch and nothing happened. I tried it a few times and it finally started…I guess I'll keep my eye on it and if it becomes a problem I'll have to take it back. Also, all the reviews I read on it were good except that people were saying they were having a problem finding sanding sleeves for it. Aren't they a standard size? If anyone has any info on this or anything else about this sander please post! I am working on a mobile base for it right now!


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Hook it up to a 2" dust port…the dust collection is actually not bad for a sander. As for the sleeves, I've been using my sander with it's stock sleeves and belt for three years…I suppose I should have some spares on hand. Get an abrasive cleaner and they last a really long time…mind you, I've never used one of those on my sleeves either. Everything just seems to last fairly long on this unit. I really enjoy using it and look forward to it's use on projects as it has a predictable outcome and is quite easy to master. I don't really have any tips and tricks as it's one of the really great values in woodworking. It's simple to use, works very well and has idiot proof operation. I'm immediately concerned about your switch issue though and just that alone is worth trading it in for a replacement.

Enjoy!


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

Like Tom, I would be concerned about the switch. Unless it is one of the newer types that start under reduced power (like on routers), I would say the switch is bad. I have not heard anyone else have anything but compliments on this sander.


----------



## jpw1995 (Aug 19, 2006)

I agree with Tom. I don't own this sander, but I wouldn't take any chances with that switch. I'd get that thing replaced before the warranty is up. What is the warranty on those things anyway?


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

I see one of these in my future.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

never had a problem with the start switch… take it back.

sanding sleeves: we bought extras, just in case, at Rona (Home Depot equivalent)


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

I love mine - I didn't have any switch problems either.

Ridgid sells replacement sleeves in a couple of different grits. I've never tried other sleeves. I have put other belts on with no problems. Dust collection is surprisingly good.

Suggestion: try to keep your fingers off the belt!


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2007)

Does it oscilate, too, or is a stationary spindle?


----------



## JasonH (Dec 2, 2007)

Paul, it's an oscillator…I think the stroke is 3/4"

I got mine last night, so I'm still waiting to unbox it. Maybe tonight, after the kid goes to bed!


----------



## Greg3G (Mar 20, 2007)

I love mine…I use it often. The only problem I have had with it is the smaller sleaves don't tighten down well, the larger ones work fine. I mainly keep the belt sander on. You can find replacement belts pretty easy, I haven't looked at replacement spindle sleaves yet. I would recommend hooking it up to a dust collector, a shopvac just doesn't seem to have enough power to get the dust down. You will enjoy it.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Brad, mine is the older colored machine prior to the private label. 
I have used it off and on for about 5 years without incident. I am guessing but the SPST switch is probably not contacting properly with the switch.
Take the whole machine back or get them to toss you a new switch. They install really easy on spades on the wires.
As for the sleeves, they last a long time but they do get dull so don't waste a lot of time on dull paper.
The one nuisance on the machine is that it does not want to align to vertical properly so be careful to check it with a square prior to ruining a piece.

It's pretty good value none the less.

Cheers
Bob


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks for all the info everyone! I have had it plugged in for a while now and have turned it on and off every time I walk by it. So far it has fired every time. I think it might have been the power strip I had originaly plugged it into. I really like the design, how all the accesories store on the machine. It seems well built, and the table is sturdier than it looks in the photos.


----------



## jcash3 (Dec 15, 2007)

I've had one for about a year now, and it's what i used to remove the saw marks from the round table i posted a couple of weeks ago, and "carved" the spatulas that i've started making. I love mine and use it a lot more than i thought i would. Practice alot with it and develop a feel for how much wood you're removing. The sleeves are sold at Home Depot with the rest of the sand paper, and i think you can get them online. The belts are just standard 4"x24". You can pick them up anywhere. One of the woodworking magazines, can't remeber which one, rated it a best buy. Mainly because it is so much more versatile than a standard spindle sander.
Hope you enjoy your's as much as i do mine, and I would consider exchanging it, before that switch becomes a problem.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

small spindle sleeve: the small one sets up differently than the rest. I forget now.. but once I put it on properly I had no problems with it staying put.


----------



## BroDave (Dec 16, 2007)

Brad, you may not have had the removable safety key(yellow doohickie) completely inserted into the switch.
Give it a good push to be sure it seated. The machine will not run with out it.

Almost forgot. You can get the extra sleeves at Home Depot. I picked up a couple extra packs when we bought the machine.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Deb…yes, the smallest sleeve goes right on the spindle shaft, no rubber tube. You have to put the small 1/2" ID washer on the shaft first before you slide the sleeve on.


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

Don't overtighten the knob when you use that little spindle. The larger spindles have the rubber core, so when you tighten down the knob the rubber expands against the inside of the sleeve. The smaller sleeve, the washer pushes down on the top of the sleeve and will crush it if you overtighten.


----------



## blyther (Nov 19, 2009)

This is great info as I am going out to buy one with some Christmas money I received today! Thanks Brad for
asking about your new toy!


----------



## iamwelty (Nov 14, 2009)

You'll love it. I wasn't aware the belt oscillated also, before I bought mine… a big plus!! Works sooooooo much faster than a normal belt sander set up. Mine works great attached to my 5 horse shop vac. I see that a lot of Home Depot doesn't stock the replacement sleeves, but my local one does. You can also find the on ebay. If your lucky you can get a zillion sleeves for next to nothing. Kinda makes you want to sand something doesn't it!!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

It's great that these older posts still come to life and are helpful for newer members.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

I love my Ridgid OSS too. Our Home Depot stopped carrying this sander after I bought the last one. But they still carry the sanding spindles.

Check this out (click on the link below and read the project description)


----------



## JackBarnhill (Mar 8, 2009)

I see one the Rigid OSS in my future too but, I spent my Xmas money on a Jet Air Filtration System today, the 1000B. I thought that, with my small shop, I should get something to take the dust out of the air before I get something to put more dust into the air. Maybe the Rigid OSS for Father's Day.


----------



## iamwelty (Nov 14, 2009)

There's always New Years Day…. Valentine's Day….


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Wow..what woke up this sleeping dog?! So….. fast forward to today…I don't use this sander a heck of allot, but once I get my garage/shop organized I will have it on a base and set up to walk up and use so I think it will get more use then. When I have used it it was invaluable especially for this project..



Overall it is a very nice machine..dust collection works well…and I bought a pack of extra sleeves they sell at HD so I have a backup of the 80 grit and it comes with 150 sleeves also. I would recommend this machine to anyone in the market for a spindle sander….especially since most of the other brands similar machines don't come with the oscillating belt attachment!


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

Its all been said. The problem with the HD in the past has been keeping them in stock. We have a store near us ( I forget the name) That sells factory rebuilt s, discontinued models etc. primarily rigid/ryobi and some other lines and was able to buy a stand that is universal but was really aimed at this sander. It was very reasonable, $29 I think and has turned my sander into a floor tool. Of course its not necessarily the best way to go if you have limited floor space but it really makes this a go to tool.


----------



## stevematis (Mar 23, 2009)

I have one picked up on craigslist for $110. I love it. Watch the small snap ring on the lower side of the spindle, it could slip down, if you tighten the top screw too much, when you have the 1/2" sleeve on it.


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

Santa brought me one of these for Christmas too  I can't wait to get it set up and play with it. Thanks for refreshing this thread.


----------



## bygolly (Dec 3, 2009)

I got mine early for Christmas. My wife had assigned me a project to make many, many tiny reindeers. I found this to be a perfect opportunity to expand my shop tools and convinced her that the job could be completed on time if I had a spindle sander. Of course the box went under the tree. I am thoroughly satisfied with the performance of the sander, and it did definately speed up the project. I found replacement spindles on amazon.com. They sell for $0.25 (twenty five cents) for a package of two up to 1 1/2". Then they are $0.25 for a package of one. The only hitch I see would be the shipping. So when I order I plan on ordering multiple packs. The packs they sell at HD are 15.00 for a complete set of 150 and 80 grit. That's alot of money when you may only need certain sizes.


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

Bygolly;

To make both belts and spindle sandpaper drums last longer suggest looking into the belt cleaner from Harbor Freight. Less than $5 everyday price and well worth it.

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=30766

This is an excellent machine.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I have had mine for about 2 years now… Love the thing…

I haven't had trouble finding sleeves / belts for it. I don't use the spindle much though, mostly the belt. And they are a real common size…

The machine isn't exactly heavy, and tends to move. One thing I would strongly suggest is mounting it to a bench, or a mounting plate that you can clamp to your workbench to keep it from moving around…

Depending on your perspective, dust collection is either pretty good, or pitiful. For a sander it is pretty decent. Using the spindle seems more effective for dust pickup… On the belt, dust tends to shoot off to the left of the machine… I use a big gulp hood on a stand that I set up for my lathe, and miter saw as well… It works best for collecting the dust from the sander…

Oh, and I strongly second the suggestion for the HF belt cleaner… Works wonders on the belts and spindles…


----------



## kshipp (Jan 21, 2008)

I have the machine also and I think everyone has covered the good points of the machine. I did want to give a warning about Harbor Freight though. I got some belts from there for this machine and the seam on them was very pronounced. There was a "thump" each time as the belt went around so I ended up taking them back.


----------



## thiel (May 21, 2009)

I've had mine for a couple years with only one issue: the BLUE sanding belts (Norton 3X) do not function on this machine… they simple won't track properly; stick to the cheap brown belts and you'll be all set though…

I hope that helps!


----------



## UKCat (Sep 27, 2012)

I know this is an old post, but I just got the EB4424 and am wanting to get some of the 150 grit sleeves. It looks like they have been discontinued by ridgid. Does anyone that has this machine know where to get sleeves for the spindle?


----------



## ScomelBasses (Dec 6, 2012)

I think I saw some sleeves in a red package maybe diablo brand that had a picture of the ridgid sander on it at HD. I didn't check the sizes but found it interesting that it had the picture so I assume they were made for it.


----------



## UKCat (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks for the info Scomel, I'll check that out.


----------



## junebug (Oct 26, 2011)

Harbor Freight sells them as well as Menards (not sure if either of these stores are in your area)

Harbor Freight - Pack of 6 sanding sleeves

Menards - Spindle sanding sleeves

Menards also has 240 grit sleeves as well


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I get mine from industrial abrasives they have great prices, and from my experience high quality abrasives.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

I've had great success with Powertec consumables for this machine purchased from Amazon. I like the 10-packs.

Last Christmas, I built a batch of 35 small boxes, in mahogany, cherry, walnut, and figured maple, for my wife to give away. I production sanded all the boxes from 80 (spline leveling) to 320 (ready for wiped on shellac) using Powertec belts. The belts were all of excellent quality, and most were ~ $2 / ea., some less, in quantity.

The Ridgid sander was incredibly easy to change grits. It's a great tool at a great price.


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

I usually use the Diablo from HD. I was in a bind recently and tried the HF sleeves. They worked great. They also have a higher grit than I can get from HD.


----------



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

Ridgid has a lifetime warranty if you register the product with them. I would advise that you do this.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

No probs with mine. Been in the shop for several years with no issues at all.
Pretty darned good $200.00 investment for me.
Bill


----------

